# The glass is..? The NF / Idealists answer is...



## Murnando (Dec 10, 2011)

Papa.tuti said:


> @Murnando ...I like you're comments! and that's the purpose of these forums isn't it, to have some discussion and to learn some; 2 know more than 1 (most times anyway;-).
> 
> I see you're offended by some things I said or implied, and that was not the intention, at all!
> _And I'm not reinforcing anything!!_ )
> ...


Sorry if I've come across as offended or too agressive, I just don't like people to look at MBTI and see over simplified images of what each type is (eg: Sensors are shallow, thinkers are smart, feelers are emotional, introverts are shy), and I'm quick to correct people if I see it happening. There's nothing all that wrong with this thread, and I recognise that you aren't trying to reinforce any stereotypes, I just get a bit edgy about it when people start thinking of a "typical Sj response" or a "typical NT" response, because I think its an oversimplified representation of what MBTI is, and it can sometimes be an insult to somebodies depth if people start assuming that they would have a typical response to something that's less deep or intelligent than somebody elses.


----------



## Cerebro (Jul 30, 2011)

The glass is half empty. There is always emptiness, a lacking in whatever we do or perceive. That's why we must strive to improve it. A glass half-empty still has around 125 mL of something, but the other 125 does not exist yet, for we have not made the effort to retrieve it, possibly because our reasons for retrieve it are poor. Emptiness can motivate. It drives us to work together for a better "glass of water".


----------



## TRON (Feb 16, 2012)

i would defiantly say half full just because of the fact the there is water in it even if it wasn't much what matters that you can drink from it ...


----------



## Dania (Oct 31, 2009)

cant understand this question... its almost like the chicken and the egg...

To me it is obvious the glass is BOTH half empty and half full... 

doesnt even depend on what you are focusing on, the milk or the air..

Sigh... I hate these kinda questions...


----------



## 2GiveMyHeart2 (Jan 2, 2012)

Half full with ice, lemonade, and a lemon wedge while I pray for a nice, warm spring to come.


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

It looks half-full to me, but I've never seen the sense in bursting into song over it.


----------



## Berdudget (Mar 24, 2011)

Hmm...The glass is my aura; the liquid my reserves. It depends on so many factors. I've asked myself this question when I am feeling blackness enshroud me to see if it makes any difference what mood I'm in. Even in my blackest moods, the glass is half full. But, of course, as a 4, black moods can at times be as intensely pleasurable as orgasms. Dunno what that says about NFs.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

half-full, always. i am mindful to count my blessings because anything and everything can change in an instant.


----------



## Dragearen (Feb 2, 2012)

The glass is at half. Neither half full, nor half empty, it is simply at half.


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

Papa.tuti said:


> NF / Idealist response:
> - more then enough to share it with somebody...


... Nobody here said that though?


----------



## Papa.tuti (Feb 17, 2012)

@cactus_waltz ...correct, that was just my biased view of reality;-) ) 
_(but if you have any better suggestions, please add...)_


----------



## Lachesis (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm always just happy that there's something in the glass, so I don't have to refill just yet. Wohoo, half a glass! I can get krunk with dis!

Half full.


----------



## Tread Softly (Feb 8, 2012)

I remember once, in sixth grade, us students had to decide whether or not we were pessimistic or optimistic. I later went up to the teacher and told her I didn't know which I was. So she asked me this question and that was the first time I've heard that question. But it seemed, and still seems, like a pointless question to me. After all, no thought came to mind except the knowing of which answer would lead to me receiving which label. There's water in the glass and air, that's it.

Through the years, I've come to realization that I'm a realist. I accept the negative and the positive. It's aggravating that there are so many people who choose to ignore the negative, focusing only on what they want to see. That's delusional, in my opinion. And those who focus only on the negative, are usually either depressed, in a bad mood (that will soon lift), or tend to be angry individuals. Realism is more sensible and preferable. We all should learn to cope with the negative and be grateful for the positive. No one is perfect but there's no reason not to go through life looking to find balance.


----------



## Theyknow (Oct 23, 2011)

It's full empty after I drink it.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

The glass is really fragile and should be handled with extreme care.

...

What? I work in retail. >_>


----------



## jd_ (Feb 5, 2011)

The glass is half empty, but lets fill it up.


----------



## Waiting (Jul 10, 2011)

The glass contains half its capacity.

Realism all the way.
@Tread Softly I came up with this to combat just such a problem.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jan 27, 2012)

Papa.tuti said:


> The glass is half full or half empty, but what's your response?
> Or even better, what's the answer or response from NF / Idealist people?


-----The glass is a divine lens funneling a benevolent gaze into an endless ocean, a suspended tempest, a swirling well, just like any other world in its infancy, and such gaze content after riding the sweeping waves, returns to the gazer, he or she made the fuller by that the gaze drank in, one world now in two worlds contained.


----------



## Pixiedust (Mar 6, 2012)

Half full !!!!


----------



## UnknownObservantTortoise (Feb 7, 2012)

To the person above me... I commend you. 

It doesn't matter to me- whats in this glass? water? cherryade? sour milk? I'm not too fussed about the content unless it is at least at that half way point. But if it isn't... find another glass, or fill that one up. No point in seeing the glass as it is, when it could easily be something better, or more full.


----------



## Coil (Mar 28, 2012)

The glass is feeling very misunderstood.


----------



## IAmOrangeToday (Sep 30, 2011)

The glass is trying to look happy, but the inner fragility seeps out from between its fingers.


----------



## TheBackwardsLegsMan (Feb 19, 2012)

It's both half empty and half full no matter how you look at it.


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

The glass just is.


----------



## nuue (Jul 15, 2010)

Glass is always full. 1/2 of water, 1/2 of air. Or......... x% of liquid, 100-x% of air. *bringing out the geek in me*

But it generally depends. Not feeling up to write a thoughtful paragraph about it. Maybe later.......


----------



## Sequestrum (Sep 11, 2011)

Papa.tuti said:


> The glass is half full or half empty, but what's your response?
> 
> Or even better, what's the answer or response from NF / Idealist people?


Hey... how do I know that's even a glass?  Sure, it LOOKS like glass, but who's to say it isn't actually plastic or.... What if it's made out of the crystallized tears of the innocent? :crying:

Your question frightens me sir. 

Edit: Ohhh, but what if the tears are tears of joy? I'm so confused! >_<


----------



## liza_200 (Nov 13, 2010)

Atm the glass is half-full, but if one keeps on pouring the water, then it will become full. Then one can either keep it that way or he can empty the glass, or maybe even drink. Or maybe he will throw half of the water, so that it ultimately remains the way it is right now, i.e- half full? Or maybe he will throw away the water which he has poured now? Or maybe he might keep just as the way it is?


----------



## Jilau (Mar 25, 2012)

It depends. Some days, when things are great, of course it's half full. Other days though, it could be completely empty for all I care.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

It's simultaneously half full and half empty. Because life is complex like that.


----------



## sentilopis (Dec 13, 2010)

The glass is mine.


----------



## Pom87 (Apr 7, 2012)

I literally always pour a glass so that it is half-full, that is how I like to drink, never a full glass. When pouring in my drink, I am measuring for it to become full, so at that moment, it would indeed be half-full.

When drinking, I keep measuring until it is empty, until it is in fact empty, it will always still be full up to a certain point...

How this simple question makes me think, unbelievable....


----------



## basementbugs (Apr 5, 2012)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> It's simultaneously half full and half empty. Because life is complex like that.


That's more or less the way I tend to see it as well.

That said, if we're using a glass as a metaphor for optimism vs. pessimism, I very much lean towards the pessimist side. A pessimist with her head in the clouds though, dreaming of unrealistic things that will never be and feeling sad (a sort of existential sadness, if you will...), while doing next to nothing to change any of it. Haha. That could, of course, be 15+ years of chronic depression speaking.


----------



## zamshed (Apr 1, 2012)

I always had truble answering that question, since both answers are true


----------



## snowbell (Apr 2, 2012)

Tkae said:


> Both half-empty and half-full, lost in a state of permanent transience somewhere between the two states.


This reminds me of Schroedinger's Cat LOL

I say half full, but it depends on context as has been hashed out here


----------



## BooMonster (May 25, 2012)

Glass? What glass? 



Oh! ....._that_​ glass. Never noticed it before.


----------



## bigtalljay (May 18, 2011)

The glass _could_ be bigger, _and_ filled to the top. _And_ never run out.


----------



## TheWildOne (Feb 22, 2011)

The glass is only half of your problem, buddy. *shakes head*


----------



## Chiaroscuro (Jul 10, 2012)

[insert witty comment about contents of glass]


----------



## Gabrielle Johnson (Mar 21, 2012)

The glass is filled with oxygen as I'm floating through the galaxy of possibilities:crazy:


----------



## VMScofield (Jan 23, 2014)

*drinks the rest and refills the glass*

Even when it's empty it's still full of potential because it's not broken; what that potential leads to is up to you.


----------



## PaladinRoland (Jan 11, 2014)

The glass is just filled... (Heh heh heh)


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

The glass is always full even if it is half full of air and half with water or whatever %s you want to throw in there unless you put it in a vaccuum the glass will always be full of something.


----------



## DustyWind (Dec 18, 2013)

The glass is broken and beyond repair.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

DustyWind said:


> The glass is broken and beyond repair.


I weep.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

I see the glass as half full, and pretty much always have.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

to me the glass looks half full
by the way it's hilarious reading all these scientific responses to this question
because all he wanted to know if all NF's were optimistic hence the question
i don't know whether that's the right way to approach though
you're gonna get some people answering half full because that's how they see it
others thinking about it logically 
and other's thinking some deep shit about the question


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

It's a matter of perspective, and not a principled answer. That's the point of it. It is to show where your perspective is. If I order a beer, and she gives me that glass. I can say it is half empty or half full, the way it is said is irrelevant. It is still a complaint and statement of disapproval. The point is, there isn't enough of it. Where in another case, if it it was something I didn't want, it would be too much.


----------



## SkyRunner (Jun 30, 2012)

It's both.


----------



## Magnesium (Jan 7, 2014)

half empty, which means I can fit more in.


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

gleeful83 said:


> sorry people but the glass is totally empty......... *wipes liquid from lips*.......*BURP*


No, it has air in it.

Thus it is always full. :wink:


----------



## eleventhheart (Jun 11, 2013)

The glass is a figment of my imagination. And so are all of you.

I subscribe to solipsism. The idea that everything exists only in the mind :tongue:


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

The glass is...

Irrelevant to this discussion. 

(It is quite shiny though... O.0)


----------



## friendly80sfan (May 12, 2011)

The glass is...
always changing. Sometimes it's full and other times, it's completely empty, but I know that at some point in the future, I'll be able to refill it.


----------



## justjay (Dec 2, 2013)

The glass is completely full. It is partly filled with delicious root beer. The glass is filled with hope that it won't ever be dropped carelessly onto the concrete floor. The glass is filled with envy of more ornate cups. The glass is filled with desire after painted red lips kiss it's edge.

The glass is half filled with liquid, but half filled with worry of never being completely full again. Drinkers swig, they slosh, and swallow everything the glass has to offer. The bartender rescues the glass from painful torment, and he refills it's baring emptiness with a new tasty beverage.


----------



## CaptainShawnee (Oct 11, 2013)

It's half full right now. Ask me again in a couple of days, the answer might change.

Or you know, it _is_ on my computer screen too. Either/or.


----------



## PaladinRoland (Jan 11, 2014)

eleventhheart said:


> The glass is a figment of my imagination. And so are all of you.
> 
> I subscribe to solipsism. The idea that everything exists only in the mind :tongue:


:shocked: 
... 
*Mind blown*


----------



## laujase (Apr 9, 2010)

I acknowledge that the glass is in part, empty. but I am optimistic about its potential. Hence, I say that the glass is refillable.


----------



## Chamberlain (Dec 28, 2012)

The glass is....

Dirty with fingerprints. Get me another one _now_.


----------



## gatsby (Sep 6, 2012)

The glass is broken, but it's better that way.


----------

